# Just ordered my first machine - what beans to use first?



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all,

After getting the help of the community on here I decided to plump for an ACS Minima as my first serious espresso machine, which should be with me tomorrow, and I've already got the Niche ready to go, so I'd love to hear some recommendations for the first beans I should use with it.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think that a good starter is Rave signature blend, it wont disapoint


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Depends what type of coffee you like really.

Happy to chip in two good ones though. You're in Sheffield so Foundry are always good and the Rocko mountain is great !

The Huye Mountain from Curve is also a corker.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

Cheers all.

Part of the problem is that I don't really know what I do like at this point. Having said that, I think that's going to make for a very fun discovery process.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would like to recommend Rocko Mountain, I always come back to this it is great bean.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got scales and other equipment like baskets, tamper, shower screens, knock box? In terms of beans to use I'd go for something from coffee compass that's a natural process. Just search for "natural" and pretty much anything that comes up looks like it'll be good for espresso. Could also try their Brazil Ipenema Premier Cru which I'm really tempted by.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

biggow said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> Part of the problem is that I don't really know what I do like at this point. Having said that, I think that's going to make for a very fun discovery process.


 when you have a drink that you like, what does it remind you off? Sweet? Chocolate ? Fruity?


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> when you have a drink that you like, what does it remind you off? Sweet? Chocolate ? Fruity?


Well my favourite coffee shop is Tamper in Sheffield, and theirs is definitely more of the caramel/chocolate vibe. Having said that, I recently had a flat white at North Star in Leeds and was blown away by the flavour. I couldn't believe coffee could taste that fruity!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

biggow said:


> Well my favourite coffee shop is Tamper in Sheffield, and theirs is definitely more of the caramel/chocolate vibe. Having said that, I recently had a flat white at North Star in Leeds and was blown away by the flavour. I couldn't believe coffee could taste that fruity!


Ok, An ethiopian Natural is not a bad shout for fruity, as said Rock Mountain - Foundary or Cartwheel isa good shout. Cartwheel also do a good blend fruity, no postage at mo on there site. Mis spent Youth

https://cartwheelcoffee.com/shop.html


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is the Rocko Mountain from Cartwheel medium or very light roasted? I'm having a lot of trouble grinding a light roast from Django right now and don't want a repeat. Need to get my large flat up and running ASAP.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd get some rocko mountain from foundry and a bag of their Rio Magdalena.

Two fairly different tasting but equally great coffees. Might help you figure out what you like more


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok, An ethiopian Natural is not a bad shout for fruity, as said Rock Mountain - Foundary or Cartwheel isa good shout. Cartwheel also do a good blend fruity, no postage at mo on there site. Mis spent Youth
> 
> https://cartwheelcoffee.com/shop.html


Thanks for pointing cartwheel out, think I'll give that blend a go.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I ordered the Rocko Mountain.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Is the Rocko Mountain from Cartwheel medium or very light roasted? I'm having a lot of trouble grinding a light roast from Django right now and don't want a repeat. Need to get my large flat up and running ASAP.


Hard to generalise but I wouldn't say they roast very light. It's somewhat light but well developed coffee I had from them.


----------



## Elmat (May 4, 2019)

I'm also in search of any beans that have a similar fruity flavour to the north star ones. I think they use El Salvador in the shop?

I have just ordered the Mispent Youth v13. But if anyone has any more recommendations, I'd love to try them out.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

When I was in there last weekend they were using these beans...

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/burundi-natural/

...which were deliciously fruity.


----------

